# GR News



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

It was so cool seeing photos of so many people from this forum in the new field issue!!! pretty neat!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

didn't get mine yet


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

saw Tito in there several times!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have mine yet either but my girl should be in there in the 'total retriever' section. It is a column done by the CCA committee.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

yes! I was thinking of you, too, when I posted!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love this boy! This in the current Golden Retrieve News.


----------

